# Buying into a managed fund



## acogs (28 July 2014)

Hi,

This is my first post on these forums so please forgive me if this is the incorrect section.

I have a small amount of cash kicking around and need some help turning the gears to get it invested.

I am chasing a managed fund or similar which is large, unhedged from forex movement and has significant portion of investment overseas. I'm obviously betting on a falling aussie dollar and would like to diversify my investment without having to throw huge capital in or waste significant effort in administration time managing a portfolio.

I've found a few managed funds on the internet, but I can't find any with an ASX code which I think are suitable, they only appear to have APIR codes which I can't enter into commsec to throw money in.

None of the listed funds on the ASX website  appear to suit my needs on first glance.

Is it possible to use commsec (or similar online broker tool) to invest like this, or do I have to apply directly to the funds?

I can appreciate that this question might be a bit green for the seasoned investors out there. Everyone has to start somewhere; any constructive comments you have will be sincerely appreciated.

Andy


----------



## Faramir (28 July 2014)

Don't do it. Many managed funds are nothing more than index huggers but they charge lots in fees. I was burnt once. You will have to go directly to your managed fund to invest. Don't worry, most will bombard with ads and your happy bank teller will offer you lots of 'products'.

When a fund does well one year, another fund will do well next year. Past performance will not predict future performance.

An EFT might be a better idea but I haven't brought one yet. Might consider it after a massive correction.

LIC are expensive. They are companies that manage investment funds/products with ASX codes.

If anyone disagree with me, please give a balance view to counter my view.


----------



## Value Collector (29 July 2014)

A low cost international index fund would do what your after. Look for one with less than 1% fee,


----------



## DeepState (29 July 2014)

acogs said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on these forums so please forgive me if this is the incorrect section.
> 
> ...




WXOZ-ASX: SPDR S&P World ex Aus (unhedged)
Fee: 0.42%
Provides: Unhedged global developed market equity exposure.
Accessible via Commsec.
Listed on ASX.


----------



## acogs (4 August 2014)

Perfect. Thankyou.


----------



## sydboy007 (4 August 2014)

WDIV / IOO / IXI all good international funds - I have the first 2 in my SMSF

HHV - International LIC - trading under NTA (Net Tangible Assets) of $1.192 - closed at $1.04 today.  The discount is due to past lackluster performance.  last 2 divs were 6c with a little bit of franking credits.  I bought it for the reasonable yield and AUD hedging.


----------

